# Will my old NIE still exist



## jusser72 (Sep 23, 2018)

Hi , my wife and i lived in Tenerife for some time and had NIE numbers. We moved back to the uk 10years ago but are now looking to return to Spain. Will our old NIE still exist or do we have to re aplly once again?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The NIE, which is a number, will stay with you for life. But you will have to apply to register on the list of EU nationals when you arrive.


----------



## jusser72 (Sep 23, 2018)

Ok thats good to know, any idea how to find out where to get the number again? The nie card is long since lost.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

I did this a couple of years ago, having got one 25 years ago in a different region/autonomía. Not sure it was any quicker/easier than getting a new NIE, but of course there is a computer record of old NIEs.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

suiko said:


> I did this a couple of years ago, having got one 25 years ago in a different region/autonomía. Not sure it was any quicker/easier than getting a new NIE, but of course there is a computer record of old NIEs.


It might not be quicker or easier, but it's what you have to do otherwise you end up with 2 numbers. The system will detect this sooner or later (probably from the moment you try to get a new one, but maybe not) and I dread to think of the problems that could cause within Spanish bureaucracy


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you had a property it will be in the deeds or on any other official paper. Even old bills etc


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It might not be quicker or easier, but it's what you have to do otherwise you end up with 2 numbers. The system will detect this sooner or later (probably from the moment you try to get a new one, but maybe not) and I dread to think of the problems that could cause within Spanish bureaucracy


The funcionario in the [banned] video of the Foreigners' office comes to mind...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The funcionario in the [banned] video of the Foreigners' office comes to mind...


It isn't banned... we all just got sick of it when it was posted 5 times a day for several weeks!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> It isn't banned... we all just got sick of it when it was posted 5 times a day for several weeks!


I like it. It shows a girl puncturing a pompous over-inflated male ego. Go Girl!


----------



## Nomoss (Nov 25, 2016)

Our daughter applied for something or other at the police station, back in Spain after some years' absence, and her old NIE had appeared on the paperwork when she returned to collect it.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

When we applied for our residency they policemen ran a check to make sure we had no previous NIE numbers


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Whilst your NIE will still exist if you are British then your passport number will have changed if you have renewed it since you obtained the NIE.

If you cannot find the number I can see a real problem how with just your name and date of birth they can be sure of identifying you. 

If you were non EU then they would have your fingerprints on record but with just an NIE that will not apply

If all else to trace it fails, I think you may just have to start again and get a new number 

Good luck. Juan


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Whilst your NIE will still exist if you are British then your passport number will have changed if you have renewed it since you obtained the NIE.
> 
> If you cannot find the number I can see a real problem how with just your name and date of birth they can be sure of identifying you.
> 
> ...


I think you are mistaken JC. As others have said and given examples, using your name and DOB and possibly former address if it is known, they will find you. Why wouldn't they? For example Margaret Bleadon DOB 28th Sept 1988, last lived in the area of Denia...Why wouldn't they be able to track down that person's NIE?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Juan C said:


> If you were non EU then they would have your fingerprints on record but with just an NIE that will not apply


Really? Only non-EU's get finger-printed now? I had mine taken for my first resident's card when I arrived, so probbaly the OP would have also.


----------



## Stewc19 (Oct 24, 2018)

I moved back to Spain a month ago having lived in Spain 10yrs ago. My previous passport had been renewed. Went to the police station and they found my old NIE number and it is valid. There should be no issues.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I have had my NIE number since the 1980,s and still valid...well it was last year.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> Really? Only non-EU's get finger-printed now? I had mine taken for my first resident's card when I arrived, so probbaly the OP would have also.


Yes, for many years now (since 2006?) they haven't taken the fingerprints of EU citizens .


----------

